# Trumatic boiler/heater



## 106311 (Aug 6, 2007)

We have a Trumatic boiler/heater which has stopped working.

When switched on (either summer or winter setting) the amber light comes on as it should, but the boiler starts clicking and does not ignite. The red light then eventually comes on to indicate a failure. I have checked the fuses and they are OK and I have changed the gas bottle but it still won't work properly.

The weird thing is that on some occasions of trying, the amber light has stayed on to indicate that it is working (when it isn't) then when a water tap is turned on, the red light starts flashing, this also happened when we plugged in a small radiator.

It looks like we have a problem with the leisure battery, which I have checked today, in the fact that it is dry. We are replacing this tomorrow, but could the problem with the heater be related to the knackered battery?

Help!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Hello there,

Gas:

Have you got gas coming through at the boiler (in other words is it getting through the regulator).? Is it coming through on the hob?

Trev.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

In a word Yes, the instruction book states that the red light indicates low our a insufficient power supply.

Charlie


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you bled all the air out of the boiler. IE have you run the hot tap until all the air's out ?


----------



## 106320 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Gas*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Gas:
> 
> ...


Hi Trev

Yes the gas is coming through to the hob.


----------



## 106320 (Aug 6, 2007)

davesport said:


> Have you bled all the air out of the boiler. IE have you run the hot tap until all the air's out ?


Hi Dave

Yes we have run the hot tap to ensure that there is no air trapped


----------



## 106320 (Aug 6, 2007)

Chascass said:


> In a word Yes, the instruction book states that the red light indicates low our a insufficient power supply.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie, lets hope the replacement battery solves the problem.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Are you loosing water? Check your frost valve is all the way up. This can cause an air lock.

Johnny F


----------



## 106311 (Aug 6, 2007)

mangothemadmonk said:


> Are you loosing water? Check your frost valve is all the way up. This can cause an air lock.
> 
> Johnny F


Thanks Johnny we have checked the frost valve, and it is in the up position.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

You should have seperate gas taps for each appliance-I suppose they are ALL turned on ? (been there, done that !  )
If so, I would say that the battery is to blame.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

if the red light on the Truma panel comes on, this just means "Malfunction!" But if it goes blinking, it means very specifically: "Too low electrical voltage!" And while the gas supply to your hob is controlled by a manually operated valve, there are electro-magnetic valves being used in the Truma heater. So, maybe, the dying battery did not provide enough "juice" anymore to operate the valves. 

So, first replace the battery, make sure the new one is fully charged, and then test the Truma heater once again. Maybe the problem has disappeared.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 106320 (Aug 6, 2007)

Many Thanks for all your help and advice. I replaced the battery this morning and lo and behold the problem is solved! I am just pleased that it was something fairly simple did not turn out to be anything major or costly.


----------

